# Recommend French Cook Books for the professional?



## trif andrei (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I would like to buy some professional french books..is anyone willing to give me some advice about witch books should i buy? i already have all Michel Roux books, Larousse (i know is not actually a recipe book but you got the point) and The art of french cooking by Paul Hamlyn.. i am really into french cooking so can i have some suggestions about some professional french cookbooks? thank you very much

Andy


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Techniques by Jacques Pepin

Sauces and other books by James Peterson. 

That should get you started.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Le Répertoire de la Cuisine by Saulnier

Saucier's Apprentice by Sokolov

Cuisine Spontanee by Giradet


----------



## nauticus (Aug 26, 2016)

manavatmix said:


> Modernist Cuisine: The Art and Science of Cooking


I own this. Very well worth it, I love the pressure cooker and sous vide methods.


----------

